# δεν * επ' ουδενί (λόγω)



## nickel (Feb 18, 2010)

Η πλήρης λόγια έκφραση είναι *επ’ ουδενί λόγω*. Πιο γνωστό σήμερα είναι το συντομευμένο _*επ’ ουδενί*_.

Στο ΛΝΕΓ, στο λήμμα _ουδείς_ έχουμε μόνο «*επ’ ουδενί* με κανέναν τρόπο, σε καμιά περίπτωση». Δίνεται σαν συνώνυμο στις εκφράσεις _με καμία κυβέρνηση!_ και _ούτε με σφαίρες!_ Αλλά δεν υπάρχει στην πλήρη του μορφή και δεν υπάρχουν παραδείγματα.
Στο ΛΚΝ, στο λήμμα _ουδείς_ διαβάζεις _επ’ ουδενί λόγω_*, δηλ. σε στέλνει στο λήμμα _λόγος_, όπου έχει μόνο «_επ’ ουδενί λόγω_, σε καμιά περίπτωση, οπωσδήποτε όχι». Οπότε εδώ δεν υπάρχει στη σύντομη μορφή του. Και πάλι δεν υπάρχουν παραδείγματα.

Στην Altavista υπάρχουν
επ’ ουδενί 52.700
επ’ ουδενί λόγω 1.400
(επ’ ουδενί τρόπω 73)
επουδενί 4.270
άρα υπάρχουν χιλιάδες _επ’ ουδενί_ χωρίς το _λόγω_. Θεωρώ φυσιολογικό να γραφτεί σαν μία λέξη όταν είναι χωρίς το _λόγω_. Αλλά επιβάλλεται να γράφεται _επ’ ουδενί_ στην πλήρη λόγια έκφραση.

Τώρα, επειδή στο νέο Δελτίο της Ακαδημίας υπάρχει η σύσταση να μη γράφουμε «επ’ ουδενί δεν δέχονται» και να γράφουμε «επ’ ουδενί δέχονται»:

Είδαμε στο νήμα για το _ουδείς_ ότι η αόριστη αντωνυμία, ακόμα και σήμερα, χρησιμοποιείται χωρίς το _δεν_, ενώ το _κανείς / κανένας_ χρειάζεται το _δεν_ για να δηλώσει άρνηση:
http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=1627
http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?p=57316
Π.χ.
Ουδείς ενδιαφέρθηκε για τα πραγματικά προβλήματα της χώρας μας στην Ευρώπη. 
Κανένας δεν ενδιαφέρθηκε για τα προβλήματά μας.
Θα ενδιαφερθεί κανένας για τα προβλήματα μας;
Άντε να ενδιαφερθεί και κανένας για τα προβλήματά μας.

Βεβαίως, υπάρχουν καμιά 500αριά «ουδείς δεν» στο διαδίκτυο, αλλά πιστεύω ότι οι περισσότεροι χρησιμοποιούμε το «ουδείς» με την απόλυτη αρνητική του έννοια και χωρίς το «δεν». Αυτή η απολυτότητα, ωστόσο, έχει χαθεί εδώ και καιρό στην περίπτωση του _επ’ ουδενί (λόγω)_. Δεν θυμάμαι ποτέ να υπερτερούσε αριθμητικά η «σωστή» χρήση.

Για παράδειγμα, στην altavista τα «επ’ ουδενί δεν πρέπει» είναι διπλάσια (299) από τα «επ’ ουδενί πρέπει» (140) και υπάρχουν πάνω από 1.000 ευρήματα για τη φράση «δεν πρέπει επ’ ουδενί». Αμφιβάλλω αν υπάρχει άνθρωπος που θα έλεγε «πρέπει επ’ ουδενί». Η αντωνυμία «ουδείς» επιβάλλει την άρνηση και δεν χρειάζεται το «δεν» επειδή μπαίνει μπροστά από το ρήμα (π.χ. Ουδείς αντιλαμβάνεται…) ή χωρίς ρήμα (π.χ. σε εκφράσεις όπως «ουδείς αναμάρτητος»). Για την επιρρηματική έκφραση _επ’ ουδενί_ δεν μπορούμε να απαιτήσουμε να μην παίρνει «δεν» όταν είναι πριν από το ρήμα και να παίρνει όταν το ακολουθεί. Οπότε, τα παραδείγματα χωρίς «δεν» στο Κοραής ακούγονται αφύσικα:

*επ’ ουδενί* = on no account, never ever: _Δε θα σου επιτρέψω επ’ ουδενί να διαχειριστείς την περιουσία μου. On no account will I permit you to administer my property._
= no way: _Επ’ ουδενί θα δεχόμουν χρήματα από ξένους για να ανταπεξέλθω_ [_sic_] _οικονομικά. No way would I accept money from strangers to be able to manage financially_.
*επ’ ουδενί λόγω* = on no account, never ever: _Επ’ ουδενί λόγω θα συζητήσω ξανά μαζί σου. I will never ever discuss this with you again_.

Θέλετε να τα έχετε καλά με όλους; Γράψτε *επ’ ουδενί λόγω* (άρα δεν μπορούν να σας ρωτήσουν γιατί δεν γράψατε «επουδενί») μετά το ρήμα (άρα δεν μπορούν να σας ζητήσουν να φάτε το «δεν»). Χιλιάδες παραδείγματα!

Όσοι δεν θέλουν κανέναν απολύτως πονοκέφαλο, λένε «με κανέναν τρόπο» ή «σε καμία περίπτωση». Και ουδείς ψόγος.


----------



## nickel (Oct 12, 2012)

Επειδή είδα να σχολιάζεται η δήλωση του Ευρ. Στυλιανίδη «Ξεκαθάρισα ενώπιον της εθνικής αντιπροσωπείας ότι η ιθαγένεια *επ’ ουδενί δεν* αποτελεί κριτήριο επιλογής», ας θυμηθούμε ότι για την έκφραση *επουδενί* ή *επ' ουδενί* ή *επ' ουδενί λόγω*, η παρέα με το *δεν* είναι απόλυτα φυσιολογική ενώ η χρήση της έκφρασης χωρίς το _δεν_ μάλλον ξενίζει.

Παραδείγματα:
επουδενί δεν
επ' ουδενί δεν
επ' ουδενί λόγω δεν

Και ένα από το ΛΝΕΓ, στο λήμμα _μολαταύτα_:
δεν ήθελε επ' ουδενί λόγω να έρθει μαζί μας.


----------



## nickel (May 30, 2017)

Στο σημερινό πεντάλεπτό του στον Βήμα FM, ο καθηγητής Γ. Μπαμπινιώτης υπέδειξε ότι δεν είναι σωστό το «δεν» στο «επ’ ουδενί δεν ακυρώνει» — πρέπει να λέμε «επ’ ουδενί ακυρώνει». Θυμήθηκα αυτό εδώ το σημείωμα και σκέφτηκα να το ενημερώσω με την εγγραφή από δυο νεότερα λεξικά: το Χρηστικό της Ακαδημίας και το χτιζόμενο του Πατάκη.

Κανένα από τα δύο δεν έχει ανακαλύψει το μονολεκτικό *επουδενί* με τις 22.400 γκουγκλιές που έχουν περάσει απαρατήρητες.

Στο λήμμα *ουδείς* ωστόσο, το Χρηστικό λέει:

*επ’ ουδενί (λόγω)* (λόγ.): σε καμία περίπτωση, για κανέναν λόγο: _Δεν σκέφτεται ~ ~ να αλλάξει τη στάση του. Το θέμα ~ ~ δεν πρέπει να προκαλεί ανησυχία. ~ ~ μη διανοηθείς να…_

Και του Πατάκη:

*Επ’ ουδενί *[επί] με κανέναν τρόπο, σε καμία περίπτωση: _Δεν προκύπτει από τα στοιχεία της δικογραφίας επ’ ουδενί η ενοχή του κατηγορουμένου._

Και στο *λόγος* (5α):
<λόγ.> *Επ’ ουδενί λόγω* σε καμία περίπτωση, με κανέναν ιδιαίτερο σκοπό ή πρόθεση: _Δε θέλω επ’ ουδενί λόγω να σας προσβάλω_

Κοντολογίς, και στα δύο παραδείγματα του λεξικού του Πατάκη προηγείται η άρνηση και δεν γίνεται να αφαιρεθεί το «δεν». Στα δύο από τα τρία παραδείγματα του Χρηστικού το «δεν» βρίσκεται μετά το «ουδενί», αλλά η χρήση το θέλει και το λεξικό το κρατά.

Στο Γκουγκλ:
*
επ’ ουδενί δεν* 129.000 γκουγκλιές
*επουδενί δεν* 13.200 
*επ’ ουδενί λόγω δεν* 5.400

Δυο ακόμα παραδείγματα (με το «δεν» πριν από το «επ’ ουδενί»):

Δεν θέλουμε επ’ ουδενί να είναι βιώσιμο [το χρέος]· θέλουμε να είναι εξυπηρετήσιμο […]
Ένα «πέμπτο» ερμηνευτικό λεξικό τής N. Ελληνικής δεν θα είχε να προσφέρει τίποτε σπουδαίο ή ιδιαίτερα χρήσιμο, ενώ θα διέτρεχε πάντα τον κίνδυνο να συγκρίνεται προς αυτά τα δοκιμασμένα, καλοδουλεμένα, συστηματικά λεξικογραφικά έργα, σε σχέση με τα οποία δεν θα ήταν επ' ουδενί τιμητικό για την Ακαδημία να εμφανισθεί ενδεχομένως ότι υστερεί.

Προέρχονται από άρθρα του καθηγητή Μπαμπινιώτη που αλίευσα στο babiniotis.gr, αλλά, μια και δεν έχουμε «επ’ ουδενί δεν», δεν μπορώ να πω «ουδείς αναμάρτητος».


----------



## sarant (May 31, 2017)

Ωραίο σημείωμα, έτοιμο για άρθρο ;)

Κοιτάζω και ξανακοιτάζω τις φράσεις του Πατάκη και τις βρίσκω αφύσικες για το δικό μου αισθητήριο
"Δεν προκύπτει από τα στοιχεία της δικογραφίας επ’ ουδενί η ενοχή του κατηγορουμένου".

Αυτό δεν θα το έλεγα. Θα έλεγα "επουδενί προκύπτει", θα έλεγα όμως και "επουδενί δεν προκύπτει" (φυσικά εννοώντας το ίδιο).


----------



## nickel (May 31, 2017)

Φίλος που έχει δει αρκετά λήμματα του λεξικού του Πατάκη, μού έλεγε ότι ήδη το λεξικό είναι πολύ πλουσιότερο από τα γνωστά επίτομα. Στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση εγώ είδα ότι το Χρηστικό έχει περισσότερα και πιο εύστοχα παραδείγματα ενώ το ένα και μοναδικό του Πατάκη είναι, όπως είπες, κάπως αφύσικο. Εκεί αναρωτιέται κανείς: Μα ένα μόνο παράδειγμα είχε το σώμα κειμένων; Καλύτερο δεν βρήκαν; (Αλλά δεν ήθελα να το γράψω για να μη φανώ γκρινιάρης...  )


----------



## nickel (Jun 3, 2020)

Πόσα χρόνια πια… Όταν γράφτηκε το #1, υπήρχε ακόμα η Altavista!
Αλλά κι από το προηγούμενο μήνυμα έχουν περάσει τρία χρόνια και δεν είδα το *επουδενί* να μπαίνει στα λεξικά. Και είναι μια λέξη που τη γράφω έτσι, μονολεκτικά, πάνω από σαράντα χρόνια. Καμιά από τις φραστικές λέξεις που αναφέρουμε εδώ δεν αξίζει να βρίσκεται εκεί περισσότερο από το _επουδενί_.

Ορίστε και μερικά παραδείγματα χρήσης από βιβλία:


Κυρίως, επουδενί δεν έπρεπε να δει το κορδόνι ο Λίνος (Ιωάννα Καρυστιάνη)
Δεν θέλω επουδενί να πιστέψω ότι είναι συγχρόνως κι ένας αποχαιρετισμός (Μάρω Βαμβουνάκη)
δεν προσδιορίζει επουδενί την εθνολογική πολυπλοκότητα του «μη καθαρεύοντος» (Σύμμεικτα, 11, σ. 308)
Αντιθέτως, δεν πρόκειται επουδενί να γίνει παγκόσμιο κάτι που ξεκινάει με σκοπό […] (Διαβάζω)
έναν αγνώριστο εαυτό μας και επουδενί αυτόν που βλέπουμε κάθε μέρα στον καθρέφτη (Πολίτης)
η παρομοίωση με μπρίκι δεν συνάδει επουδενί προς τη λοιπή περιγραφή της μορφής της Γυναίκας (Νέα Εστία)
Δεν πρέπει να επιτρέπεται επουδενί ένας τεχνολόγος, ένας οικονομολόγος, ένας επικοινωνιολόγος ή ένας υπουργός να αποφασίζει και να νομοθετεί […]
δεν μπορούν επουδενί να συγκριθούν με εκείνες του ιδρυτή της ΝΔ
οι καθηγητές δεν ήθελαν επουδενί ν’ αφήσουν τα παιδιά έρμαια της γερμανικής προπαγάνδας
Τα βασικά συμπεράσματα ήταν όμως ορθά· δεν έπρεπε επουδενί να κλονιστούν.
χωρίς αυτό να σημαίνει επουδενί την εγκατάλειψη της ελληνικής γλώσσας
Το νεαρό της ηλικίας της δεν σήμαινε επουδενί άγνοια ή έλλειψη εμπειρίας.


(Υπάρχουν και μερικά «επουδενί λόγω» (π.χ. «όπου όμως δεν δεχόταν επουδενί λόγω να πάρει φάρμακα» Πρακτικά της Ακαδημίας Αθηνών, 69.2, σ. 352), που όμως δεν με ενθουσιάζουν.)


----------

